# Contest question =P



## CyerRyn (Apr 8, 2011)

Curious if the first picture is okay to submit? It's the only pic that came out decent and my son just happened to peek in the bowl at the snap shot. :shock:









Otherwise I have this one, which shows some water spots on the glass. :-(


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

If you would like to enter the first picture that is perfectly fine because you not entering something that is just not right or completely off topic of this forum. 
So your pictures are fine to enter in. Which ever you choose to add. Good luck and Welcome to the forum!

-Bettalover2033


----------



## DoNotDeclaw (Apr 1, 2011)

I think the first one is so cute! It looks like your Betta is looking back up at your son.


----------



## Suzbettafish (Mar 28, 2011)

I love your shot and I voted for this one. I thought it was so precious with your son looking thru and yes your betta looks like he is looking up at him. Good luck!


----------

